# S7-1214C in Unterputz Unterverteilung



## Dantical (27 Dezember 2017)

Guten Tag liebe Forum-Gemeinde,

da ich zurzeit an der Planung einer Rollo-Steuerung bin wollte ich fragen ob
jemand von euch schon einmal eine Siemens S7-1214C bei sich zuhause eingebaut hat.

Wenn ja wie sieht es da mit dem Platz aus und wie mit der Wärmeentwicklung?
Ist es übrhaupt möglich diese in eine z.B. Hager Unterverteilung zu installieren ?

Gruß aus Bayern


----------



## Otwin (27 Dezember 2017)

Hi,

Auf eine Hutschiene für Reiheneinbaugräte passt das nicht.
Wenn, dann musst du eine Hutschiene nach hinten versetzten.
Kommt jetzt natürlich drauf an, wie viel Platz du nach hinten in deinem Verteiler hast und
ob die Breite dann noch ausreicht. Zwischen den senkrechten Tragschienen hast du ja nur gut 20cm in der Breite.

Gruß aus Franken


----------



## Dantical (27 Dezember 2017)

Hallo Otwin,

Also die CPU ist 100mm hoch, 110mm breit und 75 mm tief. Wegen Verteilertiefe hätte ich noch kein 
Problem da die Unterverteilung erst noch gekauft und gesetzt werden muss.
Gibt es UV mit verschiedenen Tiefen? 

Grundsätzlich geht es mir eigentlich auch darum ob es schon mal jemand gemacht hat und wie dazu
die Erfahrungswerte sind. Hab in der klassichen Haus-Installationswelt noch nie eine SPS eingebaut 

Gruß


----------



## Otwin (27 Dezember 2017)

Klar hat das schon mal jemand gemacht. Ich zum Beispiel 

Als Verteiler habe ich einen Striebl und John 2/4U, der ist 200mm tief. Da hast du genug Platzreserven.

Schön ist halt, wenn du Koppelrelais für deine Rollos verwendest, erstens kann man die gegeneinander verriegeln und zweitens einfach austauschen.

Visualisierung ist auch so ein Thema, ich würde für sowas eher zu einer Wago-SPS tendieren, da gibts eine schöne WebVisualisierung dazu.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (27 Dezember 2017)

Für ne Visu wür Ich einen RaspPi als Webserver einsetzen. Denn braucht man später sowieso um z.b: über OpenHab oder ioBroker z.B. Apple Home oder Alexa an die S7 zu koppeln.


----------



## thomass5 (27 Dezember 2017)

Und noch eine Variante: 
Ich hab LOGO ...0BA8 in der UV sitzen, welche als I/O an einer S7 via Ethernet hängen... Die Logos passen wunderbar in die UVs.
In der UV gibt’s noch nen Taster Fern/Lokal. Darüber und über einen Lebensbit der S7 entscheidet sich, ob die LOGO ihr Programm abarbeitet oder die S7 weiterreicht.  Die S7 kann sich auch auf Wunsch die Steuerhoheit zurückholen.


----------



## Dantical (28 Dezember 2017)

Moing,

vielen Dank für eure Infos !
Nun wird es wahrscheinlich ein Hager Feldverteiler Energie+Multimedia dann ist dass Netzwerk auch gleich aufgeräumt  und dieser erlaubt eine Geräteeinbautiefe von 88mm, also
absolut ausreichend.

Bezüglich der Visu würde ich auf denn WebServer der S7-1214C zurückgreifen.  Ist davon eher abzuraten ? 

Noch eine elementare Frage wäre noch welchen Wind-Sonnensensor ihr verwendet ? (Dieser soll auf die SPS gehen).

Gruß


----------



## ADS_0x1 (30 Dezember 2017)

Was möchtest du denn alles auf der Visualisierung anzeigen, bzw. steuern?

Wenn der Wind / Sonnensensor 'nur' für die Beschattung ist und nicht als Wetterstation genutzt werden soll kann ich dir meine Lösung empfehlen:

Eine Eltako MS Multisensor Station habe ich über einen RS485 zu TCP Gateway angebunden. Ich weiß nicht, was die serielle Karte für die 1200er kostet, aber mit dem Gateway war ich günstiger und ich musste nicht eine rs485 Leitung durch das ganze haus legen. Auf dem Speicher hatte ich eh schon eine LAN Dose, da passte die Anbindung per TCP ganz gut. Und da die 1200er das auch können sollte, wäre das vielleicht was für dich.

Beschrieben habe ich das ganze im Oscat Forum:

http://www.oscat.de/community/index.php/topic,3298.0.html

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Dantical (30 Dezember 2017)

Hallo ADS_0x1,

also grundsätzlich möchte ich mit der VISU die komplette Beleuchtung sowie die Rollos steuern können.
Eventuell lass ich auch irgendwo die TIA WinCC Runtime laufen da diese schönere grafische Objekte zulässt als
die HTML auf dem WebServer. Oder wie ist hier Ihre Erfahrung ?

Wegen dem Wind/Sonnensensors möchte ich gerne eine Variante mit 0..10V Analogausgang wählen, da
die S7-1214C schon 2x  0..10V Analogeingänge hat. Hierbei ist der Windsensor nicht so wichtig da es 'starre' Rollos
werden wo ein starker Wind nicht so viel schaden anrichten kann.

Parallel werde ich auf der S7 noch die Astro-Uhr programmieren um denn Sonnen/auf- untergang zu berechnen und diesen dann
mit kombination der Helligkeit draußen die Rollos steuern. 

Schönen Gruß und euch allen schon mal
einen guten Rutsch


----------



## PN/DP (30 Dezember 2017)

ADS_0x1 schrieb:


> ich musste nicht eine rs485 Leitung durch das ganze haus legen


Ein verdrilltes Adernpaar eines Cat.5-Netzwerkkabels eignet sich gut für RS485-Bus, so daß bei vorhandenem Netzwerkkabel kein extra Kabel gezogen werden muß.

Harald


----------

